# How often to run the Greens Tender Conditioner?



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone have advise on how often to run the GTC on my JD 260SL on Bermuda/KBG? Do you do it every mow? Once a month? or certain times of year?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

do you run your verticutter less when you run the GTC?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

What the heck is a Greens Tender Conditioner? Did you make and are going to cut a putting green at your house?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> What the heck is a Greens Tender Conditioner? Did you make and are going to cut a putting green at your house?


GTC(greens tender conditioner) is what John Deere calls their groomer. Their is also a FTC(fairway tender conditioner) version that has wider spaced and less aggressive knives.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dmouw I run mine every cut on kbg hoc between 0.75 to 1in. I have the gtc knives but with the fairway spacing.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> @dmouw I run mine every cut on kbg hoc between 0.75 to 1in. I have the gtc knives but with the fairway spacing.


do you think the gtc is beneficial? i called my local JD dealer trying to buy one, and he said for my HOC (~.75") the gtc would be a waste of money and really only for bentgrass/bermuda


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it has a benefit, at least visually. But, to add a GTC to a JD is serious $$$. You will need the gear drive, brackets and the GTC. I'm thinking something around $3k. The small benefit is not worth that much money.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think it has a benefit, at least visually. But, to add a GTC to a JD is serious $$$. You will need the gear drive, brackets and the GTC. I'm thinking something around $3k. The small benefit is not worth that much money.


thanks for the info. i thought i saw some online for around $600-$700. would the extra $$ come from the labor on installation?

also, can you run the gtc alone w/o the reel spinning? i ask because i see several mowers on the weeks auction that come w/ the the gtc. and if i can grab one of those for cheap, maybe it would be worth having that as a "decidated gtc" mower


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The reel turns the GTC via gears.

Used GTC bar + gears for $600?

There are dedicated machines for verticuting. There are also reel mower that you can swap the reel out.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> The reel turns the GTC via gears.
> 
> Used GTC bar + gears for $600?
> 
> There are dedicated machines for verticuting. There are also reel mower that you can swap the reel out.


i believe so. but honestly i know very little about them so it could have been missing quite a bit from a complete gtc setup.

i guess ill probably have to just look in to a bluebird or classen verticutter


----------

